# 92-Year-Old Runs To Break Marathon Record In San Diego



## Northerner (May 31, 2015)

Everyone heard the remarkable story that went viral last year at the Suja Rock ‘n’ Roll San Diego Marathon, when then-91-year-old Harriette Thompson crossed the finish line of the marathon and broke the world record for fastest female over 90 to complete that distance. What’s more—she crushed the previous mark by nearly 3 hours.

The Team in Training (TNT) participant, who has raised more than $90,000 for the Leukemia & Lymphoma Society, is at it again, and when she finishes on May 31 in front of roaring spectators lining 13th Street in downtown SD, she will be the oldest woman ever to complete a 26.2-mile distance. Between her impressive 16 Rock ‘n’ Roll finishes in San Diego, her piles of fundraising dollars raised for charity and her win over two bouts of cancer, Thompson is the epitome of inspirational—even if she doesn’t necessarily think so.

http://womensrunning.competitor.com...s-to-break-marathon-record-in-san-diego_40956

Marathons are HARD  Astonishing woman!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2015)

*92-year-old Thompson finishes San Diego Marathon in 7:24*

She did it! A bit slower than last year, but hey! 

At 92, Harriette Thompson became the oldest woman to finish a marathon with a 7:24:36 clocking at the Suja Rock 'n' Roll Marathon in San Diego.

Upon crossing the finish-line in Sunday’s Suja Rock ‘n’ Roll Marathon, 92-year-old Harriette Thompson was not at a loss for words.

Confetti shot into the air. Men and women celebrated. The media descended upon Thompson, still photographers clicking, cameramen rolling.

They were gathered to capture history as Thompson, finishing in 7:24:36, became the oldest woman to finish a marathon.

Her reaction to all the fuss? “I thought it was like Lindbergh coming in after his flight,” she said.

http://www.worldrunning.com/news/92-year-old-thompson-finishes-san-diego-marathon-in-7-24/


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 3, 2015)

Well done to her !


----------

